# Not Jerry L!!!!!



## cda (Aug 20, 2017)

http://m.mysanantonio.com/entertain...is-comedian-and-actor-dies-at-91-11945655.php


----------



## cda (Aug 20, 2017)

http://www.latimes.com/?sId=7&m=b


----------



## cda (Aug 20, 2017)

I shall pass through this world but once, any good therefore that I can do or any kindness that I can show to any human being, let me do it now, let me not defer or neglect it for I shall not pass this way again
*Jerry Lewis*


----------



## fatboy (Aug 20, 2017)

Sad, he was a funny man, and a just a good person..............another legend lost.....


----------

